# PR Application



## Oconnor1 (Feb 17, 2013)

We are on our last few months of our 2 year working visa and
Now can apply for our PR. we would like to know while the application for Permanent residence is going through can we apply to extend our work visa or do we have to apply for a new work visa that we wont use if we get PR. 
any advice or information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

You need to apply for a work permit extension before your permit expires. You can continue to work while that permit is being processed. I would try to extend your permit for at least another 2 years as CEC PR applications are taking 13 months to process.


----------



## Oconnor1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Will do that thanks for you help


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

So to understand when one is on a WHV they can apply for perm residency while over in Canada? how much ahead of time is best for apply for this?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

GRETZKY427 said:


> So to understand when one is on a WHV they can apply for perm residency while over in Canada? how much ahead of time is best for apply for this?


You cannot apply for PR (via CEC) until you have spent 2 years in Canada. It takes approx 13 months to process, so you require some form of visa to stay in Canada while the PR processes, making it not possible to go from WHV to PR without aquiring a TWP, or some other visa(?), in-between.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> You cannot apply for PR (via CEC) until you have spent 2 years in Canada. It takes approx 13 months to process, so you require some form of visa to stay in Canada while the PR processes, making it not possible to go from WHV to PR without aquiring a TWP, or some other visa(?), in-between.


So best bet is if i can get a job offer from a employer


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

GRETZKY427 said:


> So best bet is if i can get a job offer from a employer


Not just a job offer, a LMO approved job offer.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

GRETZKY427 said:


> So best bet is if i can get a job offer from a employer


Not just a job offer, a LMO approved job offer.

You are in IT, right? What field?


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Not just a job offer, a LMO approved job offer.
> 
> You are in IT, right? What field?


Desktop Support


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

GRETZKY427 said:


> Desktop Support


Little to no chance on the LMO. What's your partner do?


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Little to no chance on the LMO. What's your partner do?


She works in Finance as a Credit Officer, 7yrs in Finance and im 3yrs in IT.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Can't speak for her, no ideas as to the staffing needs for her industry.


----------

